# Zaskar Aufkleber - mal wieder...



## Morfeus (3. September 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich die gesammelten Posts zu obigem Thema richtig deute, ist wohl niemand bei dem Thema richtig weiter gekommen, oder?

Nun suche ich auch noch einen kompletten Aufklebersatz für mein '94er Zaskar. Die Quelle aus USA hat keine mehr.

ABER: ich habe einen sehr guten und preiswerten Aufklebermacher zur Hand, der sowohl einfarbige schneideplotten kann als auch mehrfarbige printen und schneideplotten. Allein, mir fehlt die Vorlage.

Vorschlag: jeder, der ein Zaskar mit authentischen Aufklebern hat sowie eine einigermaßen brauchbare Digikam möge doch so nett sein und möglichst gerade aufgenommene Fotos in höchster Auflösung seines Aufklebersatzes machen und an mich schicken, mit genauen Maßen der Aufkleber. Ich würde mich gerne um die Vectorisierung kümmern und dann mal ein Angebot für die Aufkleber einholen.

Wenn Interesse besteht könnte ich dann für alle, die Aufkleber möchten, welche anfertigen lassen.

Wenn das niemanden interessiert wäre ich einfach froh über ein Foto der Aufkleber eines 94er Zaskars für mich selber.

Beste Grüße,
Morfeus


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (3. September 2004)

Hallo Morfeus,

das Thema ist nicht ganz vergessen gegangen! Allerdings ging es ja beim früheren Thread um die Schriftzüge der alten Zaskar's um 1990/91. Die hab ich momentan in Arbeit, bin mit dem Ergebnis welches ich mit der Digitalkamera bisher erreicht habe noch nicht ganz glücklich.

Wenn es Dir weiterhilft kann Dir gerne ein paar Nahaufnahmen der Decals von meinem 94er Zaskar machen. Es hat den grossen (weissen) GT-Schriftzug am Unterrohr und die gelb/blauen "Zaskar LE" Schriftzüge am Oberrohr. An den Sitzstreben das Decal "Competition Series", ebenfalls gelb/blau. Die Decals sind original und weitgehend unbeschädigt. Bei Bedarf kann ich am Sonntag mal ein paar Bilder davon schiessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (4. September 2004)

@ Zaskar-Freak

Wäre nett, wenn Du das mit den Fotos machen könntest. Meine email: h-m.w(at)gmx.de

Lieben Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Selbstverständlich kannst Du mir auch die frühen Zaskar Decal Fotos schicken, ich schau dann mal, was ich machen kann.

Beste Grüße,
Morfeus


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (4. September 2004)

O.K. wird gemacht! Wird aber Sonntag werden, da ich morgen trotz bestem Bike-Wetter arbeiten muss :-(


----------



## zaskar76 (5. September 2004)

ist das hier nicht von nem 92 der aufkleber vom oberrohr?
wenn ja dürfte es ne gute vorlage sein oder?


----------



## Fahrrad (6. September 2004)

ich ziehe alle aufkleber  sofort an neuen rädern ab  
wenn sich jemand mit bikes auskennt weis er sofort was für ein leckerbissen ihm vor augen steht   besonders bei einem zaskar


----------



## akeem (7. September 2004)

@ morfeus,

da ich auch gerade mein 94'er Zasker wiederbelebt habe und meine Aufkleber derart zerschunden waren, dass ich Sie abgezogen habe. wäre ich an dem Resultat Deiner Kleberaktion sehr interessiert. Könntest Du mich auf dem laufenden halten?

Danke

Achim


----------



## Morfeus (7. September 2004)

Stand der Dinge:

- Dank Zaskar-Freak habe ich jetzt gute Fotos des kompletten Satzes
- eventuell schickt er mir auch noch die abgeriebenen Umrisse
- ich werde dann die Fotos bearbeiten (dauert leider, sonst wird es nix)
- danach vektorisieren

Wenn das alles gut klappt bekommt mein Aufkleber-Macher die Datei und ich lasse einen Kostenvoranschlag für einen Satz und für 10 Sätze machen.

Die Kosten poste ich dann hier, wenn es soweit ist. Wer will kann sich dann an die Bestellung dranhängen.

Rechnet nicht mit einem Preis vor in etwa 4 Wochen.

Beste Grüße,
Morfeus


----------



## akeem (8. September 2004)

....ich warte gespannt !!!


----------



## Morfeus (8. September 2004)

habe angefangen die Fotos zu restaurieren. Hat noch jemand zusätzliche Fotos eines sehr gut erhaltenen Satzes von 1994? Bitte möglichst scharfe Fotos ohne Reflektionen und in hoher Auflösung an h-m.w(at)gmx.de

Danke,
Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (16. September 2004)

Hallo,

hier nun das unfertige Ergebnis der Restaurierungsversuche eines der Aufkleber.

War ne Riesen-Arbeit bis jetzt. Das Problem ist, dass die Fotos, die ich habe, von einem Aufkleber in nicht mehr so gutem Zustand stammen und eine zu niedrige Auflösung haben.

Deshalb noch mal die Bitte, auf mein letztes Posting zu reagieren.

Bitte auch das Bild kommentieren.

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (16. September 2004)

sehr schön geworden, ist doch aber 95 mit den farben und "abgehenden strichen" an den buchstaben? wenn "all terra" und die kleinen "competition series" genaus gut werden währe das echt super.


----------



## Morfeus (16. September 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön geworden, ist doch aber 95 mit den farben und "abgehenden strichen" an den buchstaben? wenn "all terra" und die kleinen "competition series" genaus gut werden währe das echt super.



hab ich von Zaskar-Freak als 94er bekommen...

Und wie gesagt, so wird es noch nichts, die Vorlagen waren nicht gut genug. Sieht zwar am Bildschirm gut aus aber zum Drucken reicht es nicht.

Morfeus


----------



## GTFreak (16. September 2004)

Zum Thema "Aufkleber" hatte ich diesen Thread gestartet. Und die dazugehörigen Vorlagen bekommt man hier.
Ich werde aber trotzdem weiter nach Aufklebern suchen.

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (16. September 2004)

Hallo Morfeus,

von dem Ergebnis bin aber wirklich positiv überrascht! Finde ich ehrlich gesagt ein starkes Ergebnis. Die Abdrücke habe ich mitlerweilen fertig; Du wirst Sie im Verlauf der nächsten Woche per Post erhalten. 

Mit den Fotos kann ich gerne nochmals einen Versuch starten. Ein Problem sind halt die Reflexionen und das andere, dass meine Kamera nicht mehr als 1600x1200 Pixel hergibt. Ich kann auch die Decals der anderen Seite noch ablichten in der Hoffnung, dass die Beschädigungen dort anders gelagert sind.

Das Baujahr und die Decals passen aber mit Garantie zusammen. Das Bike hat eine 94er-Rahmennummer und ich habe den Rahmen seinerzeit 1994 neu gekauft.


----------



## Morfeus (16. September 2004)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Morfeus,
> 
> von dem Ergebnis bin aber wirklich positiv überrascht! Finde ich ehrlich gesagt ein starkes Ergebnis. Die Abdrücke habe ich mitlerweilen fertig; Du wirst Sie im Verlauf der nächsten Woche per Post erhalten.



danke   



			
				Zaskar-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Fotos kann ich gerne nochmals einen Versuch starten. Ein Problem sind halt die Reflexionen und das andere, dass meine Kamera nicht mehr als 1600x1200 Pixel hergibt. Ich kann auch die Decals der anderen Seite noch ablichten in der Hoffnung, dass die Beschädigungen dort anders gelagert sind.



das wäre nett. Ein beliebter Fotografentrick ist es, Haarspray auf die zu fotografierenden Objekte zu sprühen, dann sollen die Reflexionen weg sein. Probier aber an ner kleinen Stelle zuerst, nicht dass der Aufkleber sich auflöst; falls Du das probieren willst...

Könntest Du mir noch sagen ob die Farben passen?

Ganz lieben Dank für Deine Mühe...

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (16. September 2004)

Hier noch ein etwas größeres JPEG der Vectorisierung. Wie man sieht stimmen noch sehr sehr viele Pfade nicht   

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTFreak (18. September 2004)

So, jetzt habe ich noch zwei "All Terra-Aufkleber". Wie immer in 150 dpi und dreifach vergrössert. Unten die Vorschau, hier der Download. 

GTFreak


----------



## Morfeus (28. September 2004)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten:

Zitat von Labermaschine:



> Wenn alles klappt habe ich einige digital gescannte und nachbearbeitete Schriftzüge von GT - sie sind auf der alten Harddisc meines Werbegraphikers - leider hatte der ziemlich weinig Zeit zuletzt und ich selbst war im Job auch gut vertan - ich hau jetzt mal ran das ichs bis Anfang Oktober realisiert bekomme - "kingmoe" weis auch Bescheid - er bekommt auch die verfügbaren Vorlagen (dürften alle so von 1991-95 stammen) per mail - wenn ihrs dann als Aufkleber ausgeplottet haben wollt nur noch Farbe raussuchen und Länge angeben - gegen ne kleine Aufwandsentschädingung realisiert das mein Graphiker für mich (is`n Kumpel aus Jugendtagen).



aus diesem Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1494806&posted=1#post1494806

das würde uns endlich weiter bringen, da ich noch immer keine guten Vorlagen habe...

Ich werde *NICHT* aufgeben!

Morfeus


----------



## Zaskarpeter (30. September 2004)

Also wenn ihr es tatsächlich schaffen solltet den alten 91er Schriftzug herzustellen oder wenigstens eine brauchbare Vorlage hinzubekommen, melde ich hiermit großes Interesse daran an.
Gruß Zaskarpeter


----------



## fischi (30. September 2004)

@ Morfeus

Hi,
bin zufällig auf diesen thread gestoßen und möchte auch mein großes Interesse an Decals für ein 94 er Zaskar LE anmelden. Wichtig sind die "Zaskar LE" Schriftzüge und die "Competition-Series" Schriftzüge für die Sitzstreben. Toll wäre natürlich auch der "6061 Alu" auf der auch irgendwas von "Proudly made in the good old US of A" draufsteht, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Ich habe vor kurzem ein Zaskar gebraucht gekauft, von dem der Vorbesitzer leider alle Aufkleber runtergerissen hat, deshalb kann ich zur Herstellung der Decals wenig beitragen. Aber ich trage mich hiermit gerne in die offizielle Liste der "Decals-Suchenden" ein. Wäre toll, wenn's klappt und die "selbst-gamachten" Aufkleber auch preislich im Rahmen sind. 

In freudiger Erwartung
fischi


----------



## GTFreak (1. Oktober 2004)

@ fischi:

Die Vorlage für den Alu-Aufkleber findest du in dem Download, den ich in diesem Thread anbiete.

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## zaskar76 (9. Oktober 2004)

da kommt was mit der post zu mir!       
diese wird mir nen bekannter im ausland zukommen lassen, ich bleibe natürlich erst dran und versuche alles so viel wie möglich zu mir kommen zu lassen(zusage habe ich erst für jeweils einmal 94LE,96,96LE. wenn mehr kommt stehen moe und morph natürlich an erster stelle , ABER ICH KANN NIX VERSPRECHEN!!!


----------



## GTFreak (9. Oktober 2004)

Holy moly!!

Da dürfen wir doch hoffen, oder?   

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## Zwennsolo (9. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich suche Decals für ein 93er Zaskar Le, und möchte meine Hilfe zur Erstellung von Aufklebern anbieten.
Wenn mir jemand Scans, Abmessungen und / oder gute Fotos (in Verbindung mit Abmessungen) zukommen lassen kann, dann verspreche ich, dass ich mein Bestes geben werde, um gute Vorlagen für den Aufklebermacher zu erstellen. 
Die Datei kann dann jeder haben. Ich habe paar Freunde, die alle gute Grafikdesigner sind, und einer hat mal als Schriftgestalter gearbeitet.

Sven


----------



## zaskar76 (9. Oktober 2004)

soviel schon mal vorab- ich werd wohl jedem der nen satz haben will wahrscheinlich beglücken können. zu mir lasse ich nur einmal schicken und ne größere menge. damit ich dieses we nen überblick bekomme währs nett wenn ihr mir schon mal angeben könntet welches der beiden sets ihr haben wollt(94 oder 96).der preis wird inkl. versand bei ca25 inkl versand zu euch betragen. der 94er unterscheidet sich kaum vom 93/95er. die 25 sind der höchstpreis der auf euch zukommen kann,ich versuche noch was über die menge zu machen und gehe in vorkasse bis die dinger auch bei mir liegen und versende sie dann aber erst nach geldeingang....


----------



## zaskar76 (9. Oktober 2004)

und falls ihr auch schon mal bei ihm gekauft habt(er hatte früher schon mal ne ganze ladung und hat nun bescheid gegeben das er noch mal welche bekommen hat weil ich ihn regelmässig genervt habe) ,fragen habt oder es lieber ganz selbst machen wollt wendet euch an den guten alten flenzo. ich werde nur aufkleber mitbestellen, nix von dem anderen zeug was er anbietet!!! aufkleber gibbet wohl wieder en masse... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=7106812153&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morfeus (9. Oktober 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> da kommt was mit der post zu mir!
> diese wird mir nen bekannter im ausland zukommen lassen, ich bleibe natürlich erst dran und versuche alles so viel wie möglich zu mir kommen zu lassen(zusage habe ich erst für jeweils einmal 94LE,96,96LE. wenn mehr kommt stehen moe und morph natürlich an erster stelle , ABER ICH KANN NIX VERSPRECHEN!!!



Du, ich trete bei den originalen Aufklebern notfalls sogar zurück (aber nicht zu weit ) wenn ich sie für einen Tag zum Scannen bekomme, ich geb Dir soviel Pfand dafür, wie Du willst    

Ich hab nämlich heimlich Tests mit LTS-2 Aufklebern gemacht , die ich selber in Mega Auflösung fotografieren konnte: es ist total easy Aufkleber zu machen, wenn die Vorlagen super sind....

Ich warte gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen   

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (9. Oktober 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> soviel schon mal vorab- ich werd wohl jedem der nen satz haben will wahrscheinlich beglücken können. zu mir lasse ich nur einmal schicken und ne größere menge. damit ich dieses we nen überblick bekomme währs nett wenn ihr mir schon mal angeben könntet welches der beiden sets ihr haben wollt(94 oder 96).der preis wird inkl. versand bei ca25 inkl versand zu euch betragen. der 94er unterscheidet sich kaum vom 93/95er. die 25 sind der höchstpreis der auf euch zukommen kann,ich versuche noch was über die menge zu machen und gehe in vorkasse bis die dinger auch bei mir liegen und versende sie dann aber erst nach geldeingang....



ich nehme verbindlich je einen Satz. Wenn er LTS-2 '95 hat davon auch noch einen. Schick mir Deine Kontonummer per PM dann mach ich Vorkasse...

Danke,
Morfeus


----------



## zaskar76 (9. Oktober 2004)

der stand der dinge meiner "verhandlungen"  

I won't know my total till monday or tuesday. I
currently have a regular buyer in the UK that wants
alot of sets. I probably have 50 sets of each. $12.00
per set plus shipping outside Ebay. He usually only
buys like 30-40 sets total. I'll have to see what he
buys so I'll know how many more I can sell. 
If you need more tell me how many so I can sort things
out. If you only want a few more(4-10) it shouldn't be
a problem. I have 3 guys that buy alot one from the UK
another from Germany and Australia

paul


----------



## kingmoe (11. Oktober 2004)

Na, dann warten wir mal ab, was der Mensch aus UK von dem Menschen aus den US of A so haben will...
 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Satz der "all terra" Decals (1994) nehmen.


----------



## akeem (12. Oktober 2004)

@ zaskar76

Ich nehm verbindlich 2 Sets Jahrgang 94 ("all Terra" "competition series" blabla). 
Bitte halt mich auf dem Laufenden und mail mir wenn's soweit ist Deine Kontonummer.

Viele Grüße

Achim


----------



## bermuda3 (12. Oktober 2004)

@zaskar76

Hi,
wollte mich auch VERBINDLICH anmelden für 1 Set Aufkleber für das Modell Zaskar LE Baujahr 1993 oder wenns nicht geht, dann Baujahr 1994.
Würde mich echt tierisch freuen   endlich mein Bike komplett wieder erstrahlen zu lassen. Der Rahmen ist mittlererweile dank der guten Tipps hier im Forum wieder in vollem Glanz aufpoliert   

Danke schon mal im voraus, wenns klappt.
Kontodaten mir dann einfach per PM mitteilen, ich überweise dann vorab.

Stephan


----------



## Zwennsolo (12. Oktober 2004)

Hi Zaskar76,

ich hätte dann auch gerne welche in schwarz/weiss fürs 93er Zaskar LE, bzw wenn die 94er ähnlich sind, dann diese. 

Nebenbei, habe ein 910er Schaltwerk gefunden und SL-M950 Shifter (Jipi).

Grüße
Sven


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Oktober 2004)

so, nachdem er so anfing hatte ich schon alleine 5X den 94er per sofortkauf gekauft da er ja immer wieder sofort neue eingestellt hatte(scheiss was auf die 3$ mehr DACHTE ich). geschissen is, 94er gibts einen und mehr kann er nicht liefern obwohl ich sie ja eigentlich ersteigert hatte. 96er hab ich jetzt 4 bestellt und kann 2 abgeben. nen 98er hab ich aquch noch für mich ergattern können. zum verkauf stehen also ledigtlich 2 96er obwohl ja nur morph an einem interesse angemeldet hatte. und gerade vom 94er hätte ich alleine schon 3 gebrauchen können


----------



## Morfeus (13. Oktober 2004)

so ein Wi**ser! Wäre auch zu schön gewesen...

Naja, den 96er nehm ich auf jeden Fall, der Rest per PM.

Ach Leuts, macht Euch keinen Kummer, wir bekommen Aufkleber, ich verspreche es!!!!!

Morfeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (13. Oktober 2004)

ach so, falls noch interesse besteht- 98er le`s(glaube ich?) bietet er noch an und 96. ICH werde aber nichts mehr an der bestellung ändern damit ich die sache endlich über die bühne bekomme bevor mir die übrigen aufkleber auch noch flöten gehen. bei der letzten mail hab ich noch dabei geschrieben das wenn er nicht alles was gewünscht ist liefern kann, mir das geben soll was ich bekommen kann und dann sofort paypal mit nen endbetrag fertig machen soll. er hat aber jetzt nur geantwortet das er nur nen kleinen teil halt liefern kann. ich warte also jetzt nur noch auf auf die bestägung wie man wohl nach dem vorherigen ablauf gut verstehen kann...


----------



## GTFreak (13. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde dringend ein Set für ein 97'er Zaskar LE suchen, geht da auch der 96'er oder 98'er Satz? Wenn jemand Aufkleber für mich hat, bitte per PM, ich zahle gut.

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Oktober 2004)

der 98er rahmen war meines wissens nach genau der gleiche wie der 97er LE. die aufklebr wahren ähnlich aber halt nicht gleich, das war dann aber auch der einzige unterschied bei den rahmen... nach meine rechnung müsste der verkäufer bei mir 4$ für den versand verlangt haben. meine konnte ich jetzt auf jeden fall schon bezahlen


----------



## galiu (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,hier ist Galiu.
Ich habe sehr große Interesse an Satz GT Aufkleber.
Wenn eine Möglichkeit besteht ein Satz von dir zu bekommen,werde ich was abkaufen.Ich habe auf meinem Rahmen nur GT Buchstaben in  schwarz-weiß-rot und goldener Farbe.Das Problem ist ich habe keine vernünftige Digital Kamera.Aber ein paar Fotos kannst du bei mir unter Galiu anschauen.Wenn dich sowas interissiert dann besorge ich so eine Kamera.
Mfg Galiu


----------



## Morfeus (18. Oktober 2004)

galiu schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein paar Fotos kannst du bei mir unter Galiu anschauen.Wenn dich sowas interissiert dann besorge ich so eine Kamera.
> Mfg Galiu



ich seh keine Fotos...

Morfeus


----------



## galiu (23. Oktober 2004)

Guten Tag Morfeus! Schreibt dir Galiu
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit von dir Aufkleber für GT-Rahmen zu kaufen.
In schwarz-weiß habe ich welche,aber die gefallen mir nicht.Und auf dem anderen Rahmen habe ich in rot-weiß-gold.Aber zur Zeit habe ich keine Möglichkeit gute Fotos zu machen,wenn es dich überhaupt interessiert.
Galiu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## galiu (23. Oktober 2004)

Noch ein paar Fotos 
Galiu (Eduard)


----------



## Morfeus (24. Oktober 2004)

galiu schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag Morfeus! Schreibt dir Galiu
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit von dir Aufkleber für GT-Rahmen zu kaufen.
> In schwarz-weiß habe ich welche,aber die gefallen mir nicht.Und auf dem anderen Rahmen habe ich in rot-weiß-gold.Aber zur Zeit habe ich keine Möglichkeit gute Fotos zu machen,wenn es dich überhaupt interessiert.
> Galiu



Hallo Galiu,

Du musst noch etwas warten. Wir arbeiten an dem Problem, warten gerade auf original Aufklebersätze um diese zu Scannen und dann evtl. nachdrucken zu lassen.

Sobald es etwas definitives gibt steht es hier in diesem Thread.

Morfeus


----------



## zonuk (27. Oktober 2004)

@ morfeus...
das find ich richtig cool das ihr euch das so reinhäng das es wieder decals von den klassikern gibt. ich würde mich da auch schonmal ganz gerne für eine bestellung vormerken lassen. ich bräuchte eine satz für ein 95´ zaskar le   in weiss mit schwarzem rand.....danke und viel erfolg bei der suche der muster....


----------



## Morfeus (17. November 2004)

Update:

Dank zaskar76 habe ich gerade diese hier geschossen:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=7115017606&rd=1

94er Decals für eloxierte Rahmen (weiß) hat ein Forumsmitglied zum Scannen angeboten.

96er bekomme ich eventuell.

Es tut sich also was.

Morfeus


----------



## kingmoe (18. November 2004)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Dank zaskar76 habe ich gerade diese hier geschossen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (18. November 2004)

Morfeus schrieb:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Dank zaskar76 habe ich gerade diese hier geschossen:
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn, genau so einen "geschossenen" Satz benötige ich für mein Rad. 
 

Wenn welche nachgedruckt werden, ich melde hiermit schon einmal starkes Interesse an.


----------



## Morfeus (18. November 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7113175798&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEUS:IT

Die bekomme ich auch noch.

Morfeus


----------



## Morfeus (27. November 2004)




----------



## Morfeus (28. November 2004)

so, mein letztes Posting mit dem Zaskar Schriftzug war mal kurz ne Preview, dass alles klappt.

Es wird aber noch dauern, bis es die ersten Repro-Sets gibt, aus zwei Gründen:

1. ich hab wenig Zeit momentan
2. es ist die Hölle, die Schutzfolie so abzuziehen, dass nix kaputt geht

Ich werde also hier keine Hektik machen, aber grundsätzlich klappt alles wunderbar, kann die Originalsets mit 600 DPI Scannen, es wird also gute Ergebnisse geben.

Zusätzlich zu den 2 zuletzt geposteten Sets wir es von diesen beiden dann auch Repros geben, die hab ich gerade geschossen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22679&item=7116540383

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22679&item=7116181521

Morfeus


----------



## cleiende (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Hat irgendeiner von Euch diesen Satz über? Beim großen E fast nicht zu bekommen.
Wäre dankbar und zahlungswillig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## customracer (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche dringend ein Satz Rahmenaufkleber für mein Zaskar LE (Modell 2000), wer kann mir welche anbieten?


Grüsse
Sven


----------



## customracer (6. Juli 2005)

customracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche dringend ein Satz Rahmenaufkleber für mein Zaskar LE (Modell 2000), wer kann mir welche anbieten?
> 
> ...


Hoppla, 
nicht alle auf einmal  

Von welchem Baujahr ist mir mitlerweile egal, mein Rahmen sieht ohne Aufkleber einfach Sch...e aus  .
Wer fährt schon gerne Zaskar ohne bezeichnung?!

Grüße alle Bike Freaks
Sven


----------



## sansibar (15. Februar 2007)

Morfeus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier nun das unfertige Ergebnis der Restaurierungsversuche eines der Aufkleber.
> 
> ...




sorry für die Wiederbelebung dieses alten Threads, aber nach langem SUFU hab ich das gefunden was ich suche, Decals für 94/95 in blau-gelb, benötige jedoch nicht nur das ZAskar LE, sondern auch den "GT all terra" fürs UR und die restlichen auch. wäre toll wenn sich einer melden würde.

thx


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Februar 2007)

möge er sich doch vertrauensvoll an tomasius wenden.
er kann hilfe mit seinem problem von ihm erwarten.


----------



## sansibar (15. Februar 2007)

Danke


----------



## retrogt (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Do you have any Zaskar '92 decal set for sale? That is like the "new" 20th anniversary version.

R GT


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Oktober 2009)

"tomasius" here in the gt forum can help you.


----------



## retrogt (13. Oktober 2009)

Thank you very much, I'll try to find him... 



Davidbelize schrieb:


> "tomasius" here in the gt forum can help you.


----------

